# mmmmmmmmm how do i get more speed



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

ok its most likely here somewhere but here goes i have this BB shooter and i want to shoot the heck out of cans and blow holes in it so how do i get more speed with out pulling the thing past my ear do i need more bands on it or do i have to change the bands on it. the bands are purple bands


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

only thing that come s to mind is tapering your bands. other than that, i dont know :iono:


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

thanks imperil so you cut a taper on em eh cool will try that and maybe put two bands on each side


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tapered thera black.


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

thanks tree fork :thumbsup:


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

With those bands you've got here are some things to try:


Smaller ammo, 1/4" or less
Shorten the bands just enough that you can feel them start to load up at your anchor point
Make the two spare pairs into a double set
Trim the sides of the pouch to make it lighter, but still able to hold the ammo
Try those grey tapered bands (might be best with 8mm+ ammo)


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Wider at fork ends for more torque to accelerate, thinner at pouch end to increase top speed..
Ie if shooting .25 steel try thera black or blue 2 layers 30mm fork end, 10mm pouch end, tied about 6 or 7".
The best way apart from a taper, too increase velocity is to increase your draw length


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

As the others have already mentioned.

The only 2 ways are,stronger/tapered bands at same draw; or and more important for speed (FPS feet per second) is a longer draw length.

As you may see from my,signature block. 
I guess I am above average strength for a short 55 year old, for a short guy of thin to wirey build.
Due entirely to all my adult life, my lifestyle and training.

Short means draw length limitation.

Therefore to have the best I can of both worlds: I draw to a "floating" draw of 45 inches for double .04 latex.

But with arm and back strength limitations for my rather heavy bands.
My max. draw possible is only 52 inches, or if I could (which I can't), my full butterfly is only 58 inches.

So I go for the heaviest bands my strength will allow me to draw.

Combined these give myself more than enough power to shoot the heaviest ammo/shot which I desire.

That is more than sufficient to destroy practically anything I chose.

With the accuracy to put whatever shot within 10 mm of whatever I am shooting at, out to over 30 meters; and much closer at 20 meters or less.

All this comes from 2 things only.

Firstly drawing. bands is no more than resistance training; so practice drawing very heavy bands to build up strength.

And the accuracy, again this comes down to practice alone.

My being retired does I guess give me time to both build up my strength, and practice.

However, time alone is not enough.
Motivation and drive must also force, or encourage you.
To do whatever is required, to achieve your objectives/ goals/ambitions.

This "drive", some people have, and some do not.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

As Bill Hays has proved you can also increase speed by using a wider fork..


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

hey ash i will try the double grey bands first. thanks guys for all the info . looks like i got a lot of things to learn about shooting a ss :blush:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

JEFF BURG said:


> thanks imperil so you cut a taper on em eh cool will try that and maybe put two bands on each side


i dont taper. theraband black, 3/8 straight cut, 7 inches before the ties. thats all i do.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

I shoot 3/8 x 6.5" static length at 32" draw. Usually TBG or latex. That makes lil .177 bb's really sing. Holes in pop cans no problem. Also i use very tiny light weight pouches. I got a couple of BToon's given me and i make my own. Light pouch is good for slight improvement in speed too.

I do get some band slap occasionally with above set up. But one can always make static length a little longer and eliminate that. I am prepared to stand some for the speed these lil guys fly


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

reset got any pics of the set up thanks . :naughty: Jeff


----------

